# FTP responds with 552 Disk Full. 20G available + no Quotas



## ghostcorps (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi Guys,

As of today I am unable to upload through FTP. When I try I get the following response:



```
Response:	552 Disk full - please upload later
Error:	Critical file transfer error
```

I have used a number of users including users in Wheel & confirmed that there is 20GB available. I have no quotas set for any user in FTP or system wide.

I can however copy to the drive over SMB.

I am starting as follows with verbose logging enabled:

[CMD=""]Running: /usr/local/sbin/pure-ftpd -g/var/run/pure-ftpd.pid -c10 -B -C8 -d -D -E -fftp -H -I15 -lunix -L10000:8 -m4 -U133:022 -u100 -i -Oclf:/var/log/pureftpd.log -k99 -Z -Y1
[/CMD]

But the log file is completely empty.

I have also restarted the box as a last resort with no effect.



I can not find anything else to try? I am desperate


----------

